# Olivetti T6 Drill Machine



## Bill Gruby (Sep 1, 2014)

Help needed in finding info for a Olivetti Drill Press. Someone had one on here a while back. I need anything I can get.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 2, 2014)

First stop was a dead end. I contacted Tony at www.lathes.co.uk. He agrees it is worth restoring but has no info on it. Back to the search.  :thinking::thinking::thinking:

 "Billy G"


----------



## middle.road (Sep 3, 2014)

Spent a bit of time this evening going through more boxes of manuals from the estate sale,
only got as close as an *OLI*ver Tractor manual... Nothing for Olivetti - yet. :biggrin:

_Dan


----------



## psychodelicdan (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh that is too cute.


----------



## genec (Sep 3, 2014)

I believe they used to make typewriters.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 3, 2014)

genec said:


> I believe they used to make typewriters.



 Ollivetti still makes Typewriters. Not sure if the companies are the same. I am looking into it now. The name on the tag is "Officina Meccanica". This is getting tougher every minute.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ecdez (Sep 3, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Someone had one on here a while back.




I believe that might have been me.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=18673


Only info I could find onlince was this guys stuff (and it's not much)

"Olivetti Precision Drill PressThis drill press is capable of 60 to 12,000 RPM. It has a VFD (Variable Frequency Drive) which allows full torque at very low rpms and adjustable acceleration/deceleration. Motor is 3 phase, 1/2 HP. Head is raised hydraulically by operating lever on left. Lowering is done by pushing lever rearward. The spindle is lever operated with about 4" of travel. The chuck is an Albrecht keyless with diamond grit jaws for gripping carbide. "




Maybe send him an email and see if he has anything?  I was going to but it's way on the back burner for me so I let it slide.  I would be interested in anything you find if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, it's you. That is the exact same Drill Press. When you have tine could you take a picture for me with the belt cover off? It would be greatly appreciated. Mine looks like something is missing. With your info we are one step closer. I sent an email to the man today.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ecdez (Sep 3, 2014)

Found this old picture from when I picked it up.  Do you need a different angle?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 3, 2014)

That's what I need.  From what I see I am OK. Now, the top spindle bearing on mine has a threaded hole in the center. It's open, is yours the same or is there a plug of some kind? Sorry to put you thru this but so far you are all I have to check things. Hopefully we will have the info we need soon.


 "Billy G"


----------



## ecdez (Sep 3, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> That's what I need.  From what I see I am OK. Now, the top spindle bearing on mine has a threaded hole in the center. It's open, is yours the same or is there a plug of some kind? Sorry to put you thru this but so far you are all I have to check things. Hopefully we will have the info we need soon.
> 
> 
> "Billy G"




It's not a problem at all.  I'm at work right now but when I get home tonight I'll find out and give you an update.  It's gonna be about 9 tonight before I get out there.

I'm interested in seeing what you do to yours.  I'm pretty tired of kicking mine and would like to get it up an a bench but I've got too many irons in the fire at the moment. I'll be watching with interest.

- - - Updated - - -

This is interesting for a little history assuming it's the same guy. (from http://www.olivetti.nu/camillo.htm)

-----------------------------------------------------------

Camillo Olivetti was born in Ivrea in August, 1868. He attended the Politecnico di Torino, where he studied under Galileo Ferraris. 
An eclectic and original personality, after graduating in engineering Olivetti spent some time in London, where he gained experience as a factory worker. He joined the socialist party and developed a keen interest in federalism, local autonomy and democratic institutional reform.

In 1893, he accompanied Galileo Ferraris to the electricity congress in Chicago. He attended courses in physics at Stanford University and became professor's assistant in electrical engineering. On his return to Ivrea, he established the C.G.S. (centimetro, grammo, secondo) company, a manufacturer of electrical measuring equipment, which subsequently moved to Milan.

Olivetti returned to Ivrea in 1907, where, on 29 October 1908, he established the "Ing. C. Olivetti e C." company to manufacture typewriters, which were built entirely in Italy. Production was handled by a group of twenty people trained by Camillo Olivetti himself at courses held in his house, the "Convento", located near the factory.

During the First World War, the Olivetti company largely converted to war production: artillery fuses and magnetoelectric aircraft equipment. Typewriter production resumed with the M20 model. In 1922, Camillo Olivetti set up the foundry and in 1926 the OMO company (Officina Meccanica Olivetti) for the production of machine tools, designed by Olivetti himself. The first product, a "sensitive drill", was followed by milling machines, grinders and other special equipment for the production of typewriter parts.

Together with his son Adriano, who had returned from a period of study in the USA, Olivetti reorganised the factory's production operations and strengthened the sales network with the formation of branches and subsidiaries in and outside Italy. In 1929, the Olivetti company opened its first overseas subsidiary, in Barcelona, Spain. The success of its growth strategy enabled it to resist the Depression that followed the 1929 crisis without resorting to job cuts.

During the 1930s, Camillo Olivetti gradually gave Adriano greater managerial responsibility, but continued to be a major figure in the company's intensive design and production work, with projects for new typewriters, the first office furniture - the Synthesis range - the first teleprinters and the first adding machines.

In 1938 Camillo Olivetti resigned as company chairman in favour of his son Adriano, but continued to follow production, sales and administration, paying particular attention to improvements in employee social services. He retained direct responsibility for the management of the machine tool facility.

During the Second World War, Olivetti wrote and published a clandestine pamphlet proposing radical social, financial and industrial reforms. After the armistice on 8 September 1943, he was forced to leave Ivrea and go into hiding in the Biella area.
He died in Biella hospital in December 1943.


----------



## ecdez (Sep 3, 2014)

Here's a picture of the top of the spindle. Wonder why it's threaded.

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you. So far mine is exactly the same. That threaded open hole bothers me. We will have to wait for word from Jerry on this one.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 4, 2014)

The Hands of Time site may also be a dead end. I tried the phone number for Jerry Kenny and it is not in service. The wait is on for the email reply.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 4, 2014)

Bill is it possible that threaded hole is just for inserting a bolt to extract the shaft/bearing/quill whatever that is retained by the circlip?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 4, 2014)

Anything is possible at this point Phil. I will keep that in mind if I have to rebuild it blind. Thank-you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 5, 2014)

genec said:


> I believe they used to make typewriters.




in my 7th grade first period typing class (1982),
 i used to fall asleep in front of an Olivetti manual typewriter being bored to death from typing word drills:jester:


----------



## ecdez (Sep 5, 2014)

Here's a stretch.  This company lists an Olivetti in their machine equipment.  If they've got a machine, they might have some documentation (or they might tell you to blow it our your ear).  Might be worth a try.


http://www.precisionmethods.com/facilities_equipment.htm


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 5, 2014)

Email sent, thanks for the info.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ecdez (Sep 5, 2014)

I looked at the site again and it looks like they're right around the corner from you.  Maybe show up with a 6-pack if you find out they have a manual. :lmao:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 5, 2014)

ecdez said:


> I looked at the site again and it looks like they're right around the corner from you.  Maybe show up with a 6-pack if you find out they have a manual. :lmao:



 I just looked, Wolcott is the next town over. About 6 miles to their door. I will call tomorrow. How did I miss that???  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 6, 2014)

Jerry Kenny from Clock Tools has no paperwork either. Bummer. Nobody was available at Precision so I will try again Monday.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 8, 2014)

I just got off the phone with Precision Methods. They have a file on the machine and are going to allow me to see it Wednesday. My fingers, toes and eyeballs are crossed.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ecdez (Sep 8, 2014)

Finally a decent lead.  Now to hope it's the right model.


I'd take a digital camera just in case they let you see it but not take it to make a copy.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 10, 2014)

It was a totally different machine. There was nothing that we could use. Back to the search. (Sigh)

 "Billy G"


----------



## ecdez (Sep 11, 2014)

Bummer.


----------



## stupoty (Sep 11, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Bill is it possible that threaded hole is just for inserting a bolt to extract the shaft/bearing/quill whatever that is retained by the circlip?
> 
> Cheers Phil



Or maybe to put threaded rod in to push a stuck taper out of the nose of the spindle?


Its handy when manufacturers put little threaded holes for pulling or pushing parts but can lead to some head scratching moments 


stuart


----------



## ecdez (Sep 27, 2014)

Apparently these guys sell them.




Here's a link to their page. http://italproductsltd.com/machineries-equipments/olivetti-p-13-bench-drill-heavy-type/


If you go to their homepage they state that they are _"a Kenyan based company that specializes on promoting, distributing and sell Italian Technology and equipments in Kenya."_


Wonder if they'll sell the manual alone or even email a copy for free :nuts:.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 27, 2014)

E-Mail sent.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brunart (Jul 22, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry Bruno, no luck in finding the manual yet, but  have not given up yet.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brunart (Jul 23, 2015)

but you see the photos I posted?
I do not see them


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 23, 2015)

Again, sorry Bruno, the photos did not post. Try to post them again.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brunart (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope you see the photos.
I loaded as files
"Bruno"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you Bruno. I see them now and they will help when I restore mine.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 23, 2015)

Bruno --- Where is the filling port for the Hydraulic pump?  My pump is dry and needs filling to work.

"Billy G"


----------



## brunart (Jul 23, 2015)

The oil you put in the column of the drill
When the tube is empty it puts about 1/2 liter of oil
I had a plastic cap nylon to keep out dust and chips
Oil is used for hydraulic systems, such as power steering of automobiles or car jack
Bruno


----------



## brunart (Jul 23, 2015)

the drill sleeve is lubricated with Mobil Vactra 2 (oil for rails lathe)
In the hole of the tube it puts a small amount of oil.
I made a plug to keep out dust and chips
Bruno


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you Bruno. I have all the info I need for now. I will ask more later. You are a good friend.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brunart (Jul 24, 2015)

I painted white marked "olivetti" as it was originally.



I made four videos of the drill.
















I opened a topic in the forum of Italian mechanics
http://meccanicaedintorni.morpel.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=15090


----------



## middle.road (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey Bill, what's the latest on this project?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 6, 2015)

Nothing to report. Looks like this winter on the rebuild I will write my own manual.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brunart (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello Billy
always excuse my English.
In Italy the manual OlivettiT6 is not, even for a fee.

It places in the PDF manual OlivettiTS15C.
It is a drill larger, but is similar to T6 as mechanics.

In our Forum in Italy I might be mounted, this is the link:
http://meccanicaedintorni.morpel.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=264816#p264816

a big hello to all friends and fans of mechanical Americans.
Bruno


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 4, 2016)

I am resurrecting this old thread of mine in hopes that one of our new members can help with finding any information on this machine. I would really like to refurbish mine. The Hydraulic raising of the spindle head is holding me back. All leads so far have only turned up machines and no information.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 5, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 15, 2017)

Have waited long enough. No manual to be had anywhere. Taking the bull by the horns this week and starting the break down.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ecdez (Jan 15, 2017)

Excellent!

Maybe I'll dig mine out too and we can tag team them and compare notes.


----------



## brunart (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello Billy
Excuse my English
I seem to have realized that it does not work the hydraulic pump of your Olivetti.
Can I help you?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 15, 2017)

The pump works fine I just needed to know how to fill it. I started the tear down. This will be a slow process. While in restoration we are going to try to write a manual for it.

 Your English is fine. Thank you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 15, 2017)

ecdez said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Maybe I'll dig mine out too and we can tag team them and compare notes.



 That sounds like a plan to me.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brunart (Jan 16, 2017)

Ciao


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't know why I never looked at this thread before now. Maybe I did and just do not remember it.

No, Bill, I'm sorry, I will be of no help to you, but I just wanted to comment that Bruno did a wonderful job restoring his machine. It is almost a work of art.

Bill, am I correct in assuming that you are planning to do the same with yours?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 16, 2017)

Total tear down and complete rebuild Terry. Hopefully with a manual with drawings by us to help the next guy. My daughter is an excellent draftsperson. A plus is that she understands what I say.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 16, 2017)

I suspected as much! 

Creating a manual will be a large undertaking, but not without merit, obviously. I used to do technical writing when I worked in the software industry (ten years of 'What the hell was I thinking?!?') and I quickly learned that creating a *good *user manual from scratch requires far more work and forethought than the average person realizes. So, is your daughter already on board for this project, or have you not yet sprung it on her? 


I will be looking forward to seeing your progress, I'm such a sucker for older machines, especially oddball ones!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 16, 2017)

She is already on board Terry and more than willing to get her hands dirty as well. Two of my boys are also interested as they have never seen a hydraulic spindle raise and lower before on a drill press.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brunart (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Jan kaas (Apr 24, 2017)

hello everyone,

i am new to the forum, and would like to start of with a bang.
today i bought an olivetti t6 witch is in an amazing shape.
and the best thing about it is that it came with the original manual and technical drawings.
even the wiring diagram is included.
the downside is that it is in italian.
so send your kids outside grab a beer or two and start translating.
as soon as i can high res scan everything it wil get posted in conjunction with some pictures of te drill.


----------



## brunart (Apr 24, 2017)

Ciao *Jan kaas




*
I look forward to reading the Olivetti T6 manual.
I'll give you help with translation into English.
*Bruno*


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 24, 2017)

First off Jan --- WELCOME ABOARD. We have waited a looooog time for you. You have got to have the only literature on that drill press on the planet. I can't wait for this to happen. WOW

 "Billy G"


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 25, 2017)

So Bill, are going to tell us how you acquired this machine?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 25, 2017)

A friend had it and didn't need another project so, I bought it from him.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks like a neat little machine.  Looking forward to your progress on the rebuild.


----------



## Jan kaas (May 26, 2017)

im sorry for the delay but here they are.
if there are any more questions im happy to help.


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 26, 2017)

A million times thank you is no where near enough my friend. I now have everything I need for a great rebuild. I will copy these and take them to the community college to be translated and repost a file in English. You da man Jan. You have already done more than help, again Thank-you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brunart (May 26, 2017)

HURRAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Excuse my English and forgive me for mistakes
thanks Jan kaas
This is the only original manual of the Olivetti T6 found in the world.
At Olivetti museum does not have it.
Maybe there will be a few copies in a world preserved a box of an old factory closed.

And thanks to "Billy G" who with his passion has managed to unite fans around the world.

And thanks to the hobby-machinist forum that with its worldwide reputation has allowed this discovery

Bruno


----------



## ecdez (May 26, 2017)

Thanks from over here too!


----------



## brunart (May 26, 2017)

I have reduced the size of pdf files
I have combined great images
I saved it in a single pdf file
Bruno


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 27, 2017)

They have been uploaded to the Downloads section. They are mow preserved. Thanks again to Jan Kaas, I will be forever grateful.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Morenowd (Jan 28, 2020)

Dear Sirs,
I'm writing from Argentina, I work in a factory and some time ago one of these beautiful Olivetti T6 Machines was put out of service, fortunately I could bought it and I have ita at my home shop.
The name plate has stamped a manufacturing date of 1953. It is in a very good condition, at present I am dismounting parts to verify the mechanisms and clean it to put in working order. 
To find the manual and the pictures you posted here had been very useful and is incredible to see how people from so diverse places share their knowledge. 
Thank you all for your posts and information, I will posts pictures of my machine soon.
Walter.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 28, 2020)

Morenowd said:


> Dear Sirs,
> I'm writing from Argentina, I work in a factory and some time ago one of these beautiful Olivetti T6 Machines was put out of service, fortunately I could bought it and I have ita at my home shop.
> The name plate has stamped a manufacturing date of 1953. It is in a very good condition, at present I am dismounting parts to verify the mechanisms and clean it to put in working order.
> To find the manual and the pictures you posted here had been very useful and is incredible to see how people from so diverse places share their knowledge.
> ...


Please do post up pictures and info on your project. 
I passed on one of these this past summer because I just didn't need another 'project'


----------



## Morenowd (Jan 29, 2020)

Here are two pictures. The machine has attached a micrometric table. I will post new pictures soon. Walter.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 29, 2020)

That looks to be in fine condition. Nice score!


----------



## brunart (Jan 29, 2020)

it is a very well kept specimen.
congratulations


----------



## Zach.millwood (Apr 30, 2021)

Which brand(s) and type(s) of spindle oil is recommended for the T6's highly accurate and high-speed-capable spindle?


----------



## brunart (Apr 30, 2021)

excuse my English 
In the column pump you put hydraulic oil or oil for automotive automatic transmission 
In bearings and other moving parts it puts grease for bearings. 
I use this: https://www.skf.com/it/products/lubrication-management/lubricants/general-purpose-nlgi2


----------



## Zach.millwood (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you! 
Do you know if any high quality lithium bearing grease will suffice - or does this particular brand offer exceptional quality above the others?


----------



## Zach.millwood (Apr 30, 2021)

Additionally, I only see one grease point - for the "b" bearing. How should I access the remaining bearings to clean and re-pack them? I'm fine with pressing them out, but I hope there is an easier way.


----------



## brunart (Apr 30, 2021)

It is a drill designed almost 100 years ago.
Then they used the grease for bearings of that period.
I think a simple modern fat is good
I use the SKF LGMT 2 
In the manual it is explained how to grease the bearings.
As soon as I can, a friend of mine translates him into a good English
ciao


----------

